

Ask HN: What do you dislike about system monitoring? - alex_sf

We&#x27;re (Fog Creek) exploring the system and application monitoring ecosystem.  We put together a quick survey, and it would be a huge help if you sent us your thoughts.<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;goo.gl&#x2F;forms&#x2F;1LNVgQ8BSv
======
alex_sf
Clickable: [http://goo.gl/forms/1LNVgQ8BSv](http://goo.gl/forms/1LNVgQ8BSv)

